# Channel changing delay



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have read some reviews on the Mini that have mentioned there were substantial channel changing delays when paired with Premieres (4 and XL4). Is the same the case for the Roamio TiVos? Or does it change quicker for those models?


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

DM3MD157 said:


> I have read some reviews on the Mini that have mentioned there were substantial channel changing delays when paired with Premieres (4 and XL4). Is the same the case for the Roamio TiVos? Or does it change quicker for those models?


I had the same concern. In my experience there is not a noticable / annoying delay in channel changes on a Mini paired with Roamio (connected by MOCA).

Check this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508137

My post purchase 'review' is post 23.


----------



## DM3MD157 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sweet, thanks for the input! Now I have to decide whether or not to sell my 2 tuner premiere (with lifetime subscription) and buy a mini (with lifetime). At the onset, I will probably break even, I'm just thinking of savings from not having an additional cablecard ($5/month). Not sure if it's worth it?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

DM3MD157 said:


> Sweet, thanks for the input! Now I have to decide whether or not to sell my 2 tuner premiere (with lifetime subscription) and buy a mini (with lifetime). At the onset, I will probably break even, I'm just thinking of savings from not having an additional cablecard ($5/month). Not sure if it's worth it?


For me, I thought it was!

Replacing "full" TiVos with Minis saved me having to pay for additional cable cards (and that stupid "multi-outlet" fee), and it saves a little more each month from using less electricity.

The Mini's don't need tuning adapters, so there's less cables/clutter. And they really are totally silent (not that I found the noise from the Premieres to be an issue).

I also found that the user interface on the Mini is leaps and bounds more responsive than the user interface on the Premiere.

I ended up swapping all of the "bedroom" Premiere/S3 OLEDs around my house out for Minis a few months ago and don't regret it. There's been a few teething issues, but everyone really seems to enjoy the Minis in the bedrooms better.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

DM3MD157 said:


> I'm just thinking of savings from not having an additional cablecard ($5/month). Not sure if it's worth it?


Check your bill again to see if you are paying for an "additional outlet fee" or related BS. That was an extra 1.50 in savings for me (i was using CableCo boxes though).


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

aristoBrat said:


> There's been a few teething issues, but everyone really seems to enjoy the Minis in the bedrooms better.


What were the teething issues you speak of?

I just replaced 2 of my Series 3 TiVOs with a Roamio Pro and a Mini, and I already had replaced a third Tivo HD with a Mini connected to a Premiere 4. Now I'm thinking about getting rid of the Premiere in favor of a 3rd Mini. The Pro has more than enough HD space, I can't stand how slow the Premiere is, and I can save $18/month in service and cable card fees.

I'm just wondering if there are any downsides I'm not thinking about.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

dcpmark said:


> What were the teething issues you speak of?


The issues I ran into with the Minis were:

One died (no video) after four months or so. Had it replaced by TiVo, and other than confusion on my end about why I had to 'consume' my TiVo 3-Year Extended Warranty to have it replaced when it wasn't even a year old yet, it was a painless process.

Occasionally, when watching a show on a Mini, when it got towards the last few minutes of the show, the Mini would say that it lost connection with the Roamio. Haven't had that happen in awhile, so I'm guess a software update helped with that?

One of the Mini's would go into a reboot loop when the TV it's plugged into was turned off. The Fall software update was supposed to fix that, but it didn't. I put a $9 HDMI switch between the TiVo and the TV and that solved the problem.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## bogart (Sep 24, 2002)

I have experienced a noticeable delay in switching channels on my Mini with Roamio. I find it annoying, but unless you are a channel surfer, it's bearable


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

bogart said:


> I find it annoying, but unless you are a channel surfer, it's bearable


Since the alternative is another Roamio, subscription and cable card, it is more than just bearable for me.


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

it sounds from a prior post here that someone got a new mini using the extended warranty. was the extended warranty purchased on the mini itself? if so, how much is that?


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

s10023 said:


> it sounds from a prior post here that someone got a new mini using the extended warranty. was the extended warranty purchased on the mini itself? if so, how much is that?


Extended warranty on the mini is the same cost as on a full dvr. Not worth it in my opinion for the mini. I think it normally runs 20 for 2 years and 30 bucks for 3.


----------



## Futureinsights (Nov 19, 2013)

AdamNJ said:


> Extended warranty on the mini is the same cost as on a full dvr. Not worth it in my opinion for the mini. I think it normally runs 20 for 2 years and 30 bucks for 3.


30 for 2 year, 40 for 3 year. Purchased mini off amazon, may get extended warranty through third party.


----------

